# Solved: From Outlook.com back to Hotmail



## sweetwater (Aug 12, 2005)

How do I get my Hotmail email account back? I was asked to TRY Outlook.com, and I did and I don't like it. Now, I need instructions how to get my Hotmail account back without losing my email address. I feel my hotmail account was hijacked by outlook.com. Please help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Moved your thread, as it seems to have nothing to do with Windows 7.

Are you saying that "trying" Outlook.com doesn't give you a new account but instead renames your account from @hotmail.com to @outlook.com? (Should be obvious from my question that I haven't tried it.)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Quick Google search seems to come up with the answer.


----------



## sweetwater (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

Week or so ago, a message came to me asking if I wanted to "try" Outlook.com. I indicated yes. So what I didn't realize was that every time I sign in to my hotmail email, I'm taken to Outlook.com. That's where all my hotmail email, sent messages, inbox, etc. is located. And the only way to get away from Outlook.com (that I can see from Microsoft) is to remove my hotmail address. It seems to me so stupid that microsoft didn't make any easy way to get out of Outlook.com. Didn't think Microsoft would make something like this so difficult. Maybe I'm misunderstanding something. Thanks again for replying.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And this is when you sign is as [email protected], right?

I'm guessing (that's *guessing*) that you used your hotmail account to sign in to outlook.com and either directed your hotmail to be forwarded to outlook.com or else that was done automatically for you. If that is what happened check the Help page or the user forum to see how to unforward.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's working as designed. Hotmail is going away and will be replaced by Outlook.com. You should be seeing a simple redirection. You need to start notifying your contacts that your new e-mail address is at Outlook.com instead of Hotmail.com


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I read that we can still keep our hotmail.com addresses, but cannot get new hotmail accounts.


----------



## sweetwater (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you, TerryNet and DoubleHelix, for responding to my question re hotmail/outlook.com. I hate outlook.com!! Pictures were greyed out the last time I forwarded email from outlook. That didn't happen to me with hotmail. I use my hotmail address to get into outlook.com. When I sign in to hotmail with password, I'm immediately taken to outlook.com. It's as if my hotmail account has been hijacked by outlook because I don't see a way to get the hotmail "program software"? back. When I agreed to "try" outlook, I thought there'd be an easy way to get out of it. I did notice at some point a message that said my hotmail had been "upgraded" to outlook. 

Didn't realize hotmail was being replaced with outlook. I just need a simple email service. I've been with hotmail for many years and pay $20 a year for extra storage.

Thanks again for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I suspect Outlook.com will improve and enhance things as time goes by making Outlook.com better than what you are now used to with Hotmail. As DoubleHelix told you, Hotmail is going away and the replacement will be Outlook.com...so you might as well accept what is going to happen...


----------



## Anne_C (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Sweetwater,

Apparently, no one has understood what the issue was here!

It is very easy to switch back to hotmail once you've tried the outlook version: all you have to do is click on the gear icon near the top right corner and then select "Switch back to hotmail".

Find screenshots here: http://dottech.org/web/75517/how-to-downgrade-change-convert-from-outlook-com-back-to-hotmail/

Anne.


----------



## v8snake (Oct 5, 2012)

I followed the instructions but still have to login using outlook.com and have @hotmail.com mails under a separate folder not inbox which also means that my phone does not get the hotmail mails.

Any ideas how to rectify this immense balls up from microsoft?

To be honest, I should have followed my own advise to others - wait a year or so for new microsoft software to be tested and "fixed"


----------



## v8snake (Oct 5, 2012)

1) If you want 'hotmail.com' go to your personal settings and set your country to United States

2) The scary bit. You won't be able to rename to your hotmail.com because it is now listed as an alias. You must delete this alias. It gives you a scary message about removing your inbox. I clenched my teeth and went for it...
https://account.live.com/ManageAssocIds

3) You can then rename your account to your old email account using
http://mail.live.com/?rru=renameaccount

I've been without hotmail for weeks and now it's all up and running again.


----------



## evamripp2 (Nov 16, 2012)

sweetwater said:


> Thank you, TerryNet and DoubleHelix, for responding to my question re hotmail/outlook.com. I hate outlook.com!! Pictures were greyed out the last time I forwarded email from outlook. That didn't happen to me with hotmail. I use my hotmail address to get into outlook.com. When I sign in to hotmail with password, I'm immediately taken to outlook.com. It's as if my hotmail account has been hijacked by outlook because I don't see a way to get the hotmail "program software"? back. When I agreed to "try" outlook, I thought there'd be an easy way to get out of it. I did notice at some point a message that said my hotmail had been "upgraded" to outlook.
> 
> Didn't realize hotmail was being replaced with outlook. I just need a simple email service. I've been with hotmail for many years and pay $20 a year for extra storage.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to answer.


I feel the same way. I went out of the country. It did not even ask me to try outlook. It just went straight to it. I thought I would get back once in the USA. I am very upset because I lost almost all my contact. I hate you outlook. I want my hotmail back


----------



## apflynn (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks Anne for the simple answer to the problem that has been bothering me for weeks,
outlook is so annoying


----------



## denka (Dec 7, 2012)

This happened to me as well, and I am saying when it asked it was like it was saying you could TRY IT and now it has taken over all of my folders in Hotmail. I do not like this new Outlook and in fact *HATE IT*. I want Hotmail back but there is no way I can find to go back. If they would have said that once you clicked yes that Hotmail would be gone forever I definitely *Would Not* have clicked yes. When you type in Hotmail now in the address bar it goes directly to Outlook:down: with your [email protected] . It was like being hijacked! Can anyone help??? Please


----------



## denka (Dec 7, 2012)

I just went to U TUBE and found the answer and it WORKED; YEAH!
In your outlook/hotmail page account Go to the settings tab in the top right hand corner that looks like the round flower disk kind of thing. Click it and scroll to the bottom where it says *Go Back To Hotmail* and click on it and Wa La, it will take a second or two and it goes back to your Hotmail !! I am so happy to have Hotmail back.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Lolvvv (Dec 11, 2012)

I had the same thing happend and foudn this strand, Anne's advice worked for me. I was begginning to panic...

"It is very easy to switch back to hotmail once you've tried the outlook version: all you have to do is *click on the gear icon near the top right corner and then select "Switch back to hotmail".
* 
Find screenshots here: http://dottech.org/web/75517/how-to-...ck-to-hotmail/


----------



## notateckie (Jan 5, 2013)

Anne, you're the BEST! ))) I went on line searching for a way to get my Hotmail account out of Outlook (which I also HATE!) and found your answer. Simple as pie. Thanks so much. You would think that Microsoft would let you know how to get out of that simply awful Outlook. Does anyone know how to get your emails unlinked from each other (a result of our unpleasant foray into Outlook)?


----------



## shreen2008 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't guarantee this will work, but sometimes it may. If you want a straight forward method of getting back hotmail account from your outlook.com, follow this article. http://www.pallareviews.com/1125/undo-revert-outlook-com-to-hotmail/


----------



## dlthor (Feb 17, 2013)

I said "ok, let's try outlook!" I HATED IT! I accidentially found the way to go back to hotmail, then in a hurry, to sign out and all I accidentially went BACK to Outlook. Now I cannot get back to hotmail. SOMEONE needs to tell hotmail we love them and HATE outlook!! Can anyone help me get back to hotmail.....for the 2nd time. (possibly not the last - giggle).


----------



## pcnd5584 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am also worried. I have three Hotmail accounts, which I need for separate business. At the moment, with Windows Live, I can have all three in-boxes, sent messages, draft messages, and other folders for each account visible on the left-hand side of the page. How is this going to work when this Outlook programme 'upgrades' me? Presumably this programme will not simply give me three new addresses - and allow me to have the same display and layout as I have now?

The idea of losing access to e-mails is inexcusable.

This is yet another example of people interfering with something which works perfectly well, simply because they think 'different' is better.

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*pcnd5584*, do you mean that you are using the Windows Live Mail (email client)? That is not involved in the Outlook/Hotmail web mail interface.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Outlook.com / Hotmail.com / Live.com are one of the same thing. When you go to either site, it will redirect you to the same log in screen. The E-Mail address will not be changed, just remember to type the full email address as you have been doing online.

*pcnd5584*, you will not (should not) lose emails if you are using a client. Also the server settings are the same, just the username will be the full E-Mail account name with your password.

I did a test and confirm that the @outlook.com will not be your new e-mail. I have now 2 accounts with the same username but with both @hotmail.com and @outlook.com.

Everyone - please note that Microsoft will force Hotmail.com to go to the Outlook.com format. Microsoft did this with Hotmail a few years back and forced the change to what you see today. The change appears to make their website feel like the new Windows 8 Mail.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Confirmation that hotmail.com / live.com will switch to outlook.com by summer.

ding dong: hotmails dead


----------



## katyana (Feb 24, 2013)

I tried outlook , do not like it . 
Want to go back to hotmail , Thanks 

what should I do ?


----------



## katyana (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey ! sounds so easy thanks , but I do not know how to scroll ...........do not see the " get back to hotmail " !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I do not know how to scroll


Scroll means to move the page or menu (visible part) up or down or left or right to see more of it. Typically there is a "scroll bar" on the right (sometimes left) side or bottom where you can scroll by dragging the slider or clicking above or below or to one side of it.



> do not see the " get back to hotmail " !


Maybe because of your scroll issue, or maybe that option has been removed since they intend to move everybody from hotmail to the outlook interface by the end of summer.


----------



## Arkansasman (Mar 7, 2013)

My Hotmail account has also been hijacked by Outlook. I was very excited when I saw Anne's response above, however, it no longer works. Now when you hit the gear-shaped icon your only choices are reading pane, more mail settings, help, and feedback. None of these options allows you to change your account back to hotmail. 

I HATE OUTLOOK WITH A PASSION!!!!!


----------



## Arkansasman (Mar 7, 2013)

Under help it now states under "Why can't I switch back to Hotmail?"

Over time Hotmail will be pahsed out and Outlook.com will be the free email service from Microsoft. As part of this transition, we've removed the option to switch back to Hotmail.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Arkansasman said:


> I HATE OUTLOOK WITH A PASSION!!!!!


Then you will hate Windows 8's mail program... it's essentially the same hence the change... 

also they either bought out or in partnership with Skype, so now Windows Messenger / MSN Messenger is now Skype.


----------



## ladykat24 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes Hotmail has definitely now changed to Outlook without the option or preference of changing it back and the same with Skype. I can just about get along with Outlook but Skype is a total different kettle of fish. Freezes, no winks, can't save privately on your computer, the list goes on. Have microsoft sold out because they had to or were paid enough or have they bought the others out? I neither know nor care. I will keep using Outlook, purely because at the moment I have no option as would take too long to swap all over to gmail as is my plan but Skype? Binned. Would rather use IM+ on my phone or tablet. Still can't send winks but a lot easier to use. Judging from comments on here, MS have made a big mistake. What happened to customer surveys so we can have a say in what we want? After all, we the consumer are the ones who have to use these programmes!


----------

